# Where to spend Christmas??



## Starkles (Apr 29, 2010)

I am in Oz with my boyfriend over Christmas and New Year 2010. 

We have to be in Melbourne early morning on 26th December (to watch the Ashes!). We are looking for somewhere to spend Christmas Eve and Christmas Day thats no more than a couple of hours drive from Melbourne.

Ideally we would like relaxed beaches and bars. Any ideas would be appreciated. We're not sure whether we should stay on the Mornington Peninula somewhere, Melbourne itself or perhaps Lorne / somewhere at the start of the Great Ocean Road. 


Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Starkles said:


> I am in Oz with my boyfriend over Christmas and New Year 2010.
> 
> We have to be in Melbourne early morning on 26th December (to watch the Ashes!). We are looking for somewhere to spend Christmas Eve and Christmas Day thats no more than a couple of hours drive from Melbourne.
> 
> ...


If you're coming from the west, Lorne is a possibility though you're probably looking at more 3-4 hours drive with the GOR being as it is.
You'll find most places except those having a Xmas lunch on will be closed Xmas day though maybe a few pubs opening in the evening but in places like Lorne and other GOR spots along with the Mornington Peninsula there'll be plenty of people about and traffic to go with it.

The Mornington Peninsula will have you closest to the MCG as far as being near a beach and I'd have a look at Welcome to the Portsea Hotel or further up the peninsula you've got Mornington with a few pubs, www.theroyal.com.au not being right on the beach like the Portsea but on the esplanade there. 
and a fair bit of B&B guesthouses style accomodation south from there towards Mt. Martha - Mornington accommodation region - Mt Martha, Mornington, Moorooduc and Safety Beach


----------



## RabinPiter (Jun 7, 2010)

There are so many great spots but if I had to choose I would say go to Smoky Cape. The reasons are you get to spend Xmas on the beach which is possibly something you wouldn't experience at home. This camp ground doesn't have caravan access so that counts a lot of other people out . There is lots of local wildlife around like wild kangaroos. Beautiful secluded beach that stretches for miles and the lighthouse behind on the point is just gorgeous. Good base to visit the surrounds (South West Rocks, Cresent Head etc).


Thanks
Volunteer Work Abroad
volunteerchallenge. com


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

RabinPiter said:


> There are so many great spots but if I had to choose I would say go to Smoky Cape. The reasons are you get to spend Xmas on the beach which is possibly something you wouldn't experience at home. This camp ground doesn't have caravan access so that counts a lot of other people out . There is lots of local wildlife around like wild kangaroos. Beautiful secluded beach that stretches for miles and the lighthouse behind on the point is just gorgeous. Good base to visit the surrounds (South West Rocks, Cresent Head etc).
> 
> Thanks
> Volunteer Work Abroad
> volunteerchallenge. com


Nice spot but just a tad far from Melbourne for their needs.


----------

